# Sony SVR-2000 drive upgrade



## musiclover408 (Sep 5, 2004)

I just picked up one of these with lifetime service and want to upgrade the original drive and have some questions.

Can I install a 1.5 tb hard drive in these units with InstantCake? According to the instructions for InstantCake, they recommend only up to 750mb drives. I don't know if these are older instructions or not.

Also, I don't have any desktop PCs available. I would like to use either a Windows laptop or a Mac running Windows via Boot Camp. Which is preferred and are there step by step instructions for using Instant Cake in either one of these scenarios. 

Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

The baseline SVR-2000 can only access 137GB on each drive. InstantCake includes a patch that allows it to access larger harddrives. You can try it with a larger drive than 750 GB. It may work, it may not.

If you add large drives to the SVR-2000, you should buy a Cachecard from 9thTee and install the maximum amount of RAM. It caches the database used for the Now Playing list in RAM. Without it, a large Now Playing list can take MINUTES to come up.

InstantCake isn't a program you run off the CD. You have to boot the computer using the CD. I'm not sure if either of your options will work.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

musiclover408 said:


> I just picked up one of these with lifetime service and want to upgrade the original drive and have some questions.
> 
> Can I install a 1.5 tb hard drive in these units with InstantCake? According to the instructions for InstantCake, they recommend only up to 750mb drives. I don't know if these are older instructions or not.
> 
> ...


For the benefit of future searchers...

In the last couple of months you have no doubt discovered that the Sony SVR-2000, like the other Series 1 TiVos, uses IDE, or Parallel ATA, drives and that the biggest available is only 750G and that 1.5TB drives are all SATA and you would need a SATA to IDE adapter and that TiVos won't accept just any one of those at all, but are picky about them, as they are about other hardware items as well, so much so that there is another "sticky" thread

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=416883

entitiled

*List of SATA to PATA (IDE) adapters, please add yours*

dedicated to finding out which adapters work with which drives in which Tivos.


----------

